
Justice, Mercy, Data, Evidence, BLM and QAnon - richeyrw
https://wearenotsaved.com/2020/08/26/justice-mercy-data-evidence-blm-and-qanon/
======
bediger4000
This is an interesting article, well researched and well written and well
argued. But it absolutely misses the entire point of Qanon, as have most or
all mainstream reports.

Qanon, at its core, is servile Trump worship. I'm not using "worship"
sarcastically or hyperbolicly, but rather more-or-less literally. The core of
the Qanon belief system is that Trump is basically correct about everything,
can do almost no wrong, and is close to all-powerful.

The fact remains that even a generous evaluation of Trump has him looking
weak, ineffectual, self-dealing, corrupt, poor at leadership, bad at picking
underlings, and for those of us who listened to the House Impeachment Inquiry
back in February, almost certainly a traitor. It's very hard to escape the
conclusion that Trump is corrupt and not good at being a President.

Since Qanon worships Trump, they have to find someone worse than him to
revile, to blame for Trump's problems, to scapegoat for Trump's failures. It's
tough to do for someone who looks as corrupt and divisive as Trump. So Qanon
fantasizes about "elite pedovores", or Luciferian Banking Cabals or Our
Pleidian Friends so that there's somebody out there actually worse than Trump
for Trump to fight.

~~~
lordvon
Have you talked to anyone who is familiar with Qanon (e.g. investigative
reporter, member, etc.)? They believe they are exposing wicked people in high
places behind human trafficking rings. I don't think anyone would admit to
being a 'servile Trump worshipper', neither a 'servile <insert political
figure> worshipper'. Whether they are on to something is another issue. I am
not part of Qanon, but I know characterizations such as yours are just wrong.

You really believe Trump is a traitor? Can you name 1 or more specific pieces
of evidence? I do not think Trump is a traitor, in fact I think he has been a
great president by his merits (in 2016 I was neutral). I love how he talks
about specific issues and solutions rather than vague platitudes. He is a
breath of fresh air, and that is why he was voted for (though I did not see
this in 2016). If he is a traitor, I would love to be enlightened of this and
obviously I would not support him. I think most people (such as yourself)
don't spend time looking into the claims by his political opponents that he is
a traitor. Also, if you support Trump you risk being fired.

~~~
bediger4000
Yes, I have engaged Qultists several times via Twitter. Every single time I
got defletion, phrases like "Do your own research", "Not.My.Job." in response
to requests for sources of information. I did my own research and decided
Qanon beliefs are essentially 99.5% false. The "elite pedovore" stuff is
falsifiable with only a few clicks and some simple geometry and arithmetic.

As far as Trump being a traitor: I cite the House Impeachment Inquiry - Hill,
Vindman and Sonderland all testified under oath to Trump doing things that are
a direct betrayal of the USA. The Mueller report and the Senate Intelligence
community reports all indicate that the Trump campaign, and Trump himself, not
only knew about and welcomed Russian election interference, but actually
coordinated with the Russians about it. If you need a sword statement from
Donald J. Trump that he did it, I can't provide that, but between House
Inquiry, Mueller report and SSCI reports, everyone that's not a judge or a
jury member knows Trump did some treason. So read all that and change your
mind.

I personally listened to the House Impeachment Inquiry back in February, and
read parts of the Mueller report and the Senate reports. I'm insulted that you
think I'm just mindlessly repeating some anonymous source's vague assertions.
How dare you?!?

Also, please cite someone merely supporting Trump and getting fired. Sources I
can look up and examine myself or it didn't happen.

